# Ordering Bees and Queen



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Check the definition of consensus. This is not a good place to reach one. 10 beeks at least 15 opinions.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Beekeepers rarely, if ever, reach a consensus about anything. A lot of it has to do with climate as every area has different requirements for how to keep bees. I would imagine that the Saskatraz bees would work well in your climate.


----------



## PRobees (May 4, 2020)

John Davis said:


> Check the definition of consensus. This is not a good place to reach one. 10 beeks at least 15 opinions.


Fair enough John!


----------



## PRobees (May 4, 2020)

JWPalmer said:


> Beekeepers rarely, if ever, reach a consensus about anything. A lot of it has to do with climate as every area has different requirements for how to keep bees. I would imagine that the Saskatraz bees would work well in your climate.


Thanks JW will check them out.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Find the local beekeeper in your county and purchase a nuc.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Local bees from a reputable beekeeper. J


----------



## PRobees (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the local tips though there seems to be very few around here. Will take some digging.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Quick look on the net shows this group may be at the same (north south) locale as you are:






Queens, Bees and Nucs - Puget Sound Beekeepers Association


Queens, Bee Packages and Nucs can be purchased from all over the US & Canada. A lot of the packaged bees we see in Washington […] Read More



www.pugetsoundbees.org





Call a couple of the listed folks at the site and see what they offer.

some offer NUCs:



https://www.pugetsoundbees.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/2020_PSBA_Bee_Sponsors.pdf



FYI many NUC producers are sold out by Feb 1 so try not to get into decision Paralysis

GG


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

Are there any local bee clubs that do group buys? 

I know some of the clubs around here do group buys in the spring and get a discount


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

We have a local guy that makes the trip down to GA once or twice in March to pick up packages. Two years ago they were $105, about $30 less than the going rate at the time. It would pay to be part of a bee club, the saving on one package would have covered the membership dues for two years.


----------



## jjayf (Aug 15, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> Quick look on the net shows this group may be at the same (north south) locale as you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gray Goose, good suggestion, I think there are WA breeders in the east side that are a better match.
As local here on Puget's Sound a couple of things to consider:
#1 the west WA has a marine environment , wet and rarely very cold...ice on my driveway here is rare , my bees were flying today in the rain...so even though we are at the same latitude our climate is very different than over the mountains in Idaho.
#2 I am familiar with almost all of those suppliers and all the local breeders on that list don't ship bees and almost all of them don't ship queens, and a few (my favorites) aren't even taking orders this year (for now)..that being said we are lucky to have some great local breeders here ...you could drive over.
#3 I know there are breeders in EASTERN WA, Spokane area, tri-cities...Ive seen adds on Craigslist ...thier climate is just like yours and its a shorter drive.


----------



## PRobees (May 4, 2020)

elmer_fud said:


> Are there any local bee clubs that do group buys?
> 
> I know some of the clubs around here do group buys in the spring and get a discount





jjayf said:


> Gray Goose, good suggestion, I think there are WA breeders in the east side that are a better match.
> As local here on Puget's Sound a couple of things to consider:
> #1 the west WA has a marine environment , wet and rarely very cold...ice on my driveway here is rare , my bees were flying today in the rain...so even though we are at the same latitude our climate is very different than over the mountains in Idaho.
> #2 I am familiar with almost all of those suppliers and all the local breeders on that list don't ship bees and almost all of them don't ship queens, and a few (my favorites) aren't even taking orders this year (for now)..that being said we are lucky to have some great local breeders here ...you could drive over.
> #3 I know there are breeders in EASTERN WA, Spokane area, tri-cities...Ive seen adds on Craigslist ...thier climate is just like yours and its a shorter drive.


Spokane would be ideal. I know there are keepers in my area but no known breeders in Hayden/Coeur D Alene that I can find. Will look in to the Spokane area.
Thanks all great feedback!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

"Spokane would be ideal. I know there are keepers in my area but no known breeders in Hayden/Coeur D Alene that I can find. Will look in to the Spokane area."
Out of the local beeks there near you, there might be one who would be willing to make a nuc up for you and would like the extra money. Most of us do splits in Spring as part of swarm control. As jjayf mentioned above you would want your area climate/weather. Not all breeders sell "very good to excellent" queens because they don't know for sure how good the ones you are purchasing actually are (no fault of their own) and if you are speaking of package bees even more so.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Bushpilot from this forum is also from that area of Washington, maybe you could PM him and ask a few questions.


----------



## jjayf (Aug 15, 2020)

ehem... Package Bees and Queens - Tate's Honey Farm
It seems thier early packages are from California but they seem to have queens and bees that are local to Spokane available later in the season, they have Caucasians which I would bet are from Sue Colby at WSU...maybe thier Carniolan's are too


----------



## jjayf (Aug 15, 2020)

here is someone in Moses lake..








BEES & HONEY - farm & garden - by owner - sale


MOVING, NEED TO SALE SOME OF MY VERY STRONG BEE COLONY UP TO 10 FRAMES WITH QUEEN, BROOD AND HONEY. $250-$300 obo. ALSO WE HAVE PURE UNPROCESSED/RAW HONEY FOR SALE, VERY DELISIOUS $100- 2 GALLONS...



moseslake.craigslist.org




Spokane "survivor stock" 








Honey Bee Nucs - Available March/April 2021! - farm & garden - by...


Come out to my farm and learn about bees. We have "Survivor Stock" nucs available for sale with 2020 Queens and 2021 Queens Pickup March/April 2021! Secure yours today with a $50 Deposit or come out...



spokane.craigslist.org


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

Local bees/queens are your best bet. Try putting out some " swarm rescue boxes" Politically correct name for swarm traps. Local bees and basically free.


----------



## PRobees (May 4, 2020)

jjayf said:


> here is someone in Moses lake..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Jason thanks much for the lead!
PR


----------

